# Critical skills work permit



## HERVE BRICE (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi all, 

Hope someone could help!

I applied for a critical skills work permit for SA in April, with the help of my new employer and a registered attorney. I was told at the SA embassy in my country that the process should last 6 to 8 weeks. 

I have been waiting for 10 weeks already and I am still been told that the the input from the Home Affairs is awaited ! 
What does this mean??? 

My employer is getting nervous as the position has been vacant for almost 3 months now!
Has someone went through a similar process recently ?

Thanks in advance 
&
Best Regards 

H. Brice


----------



## sibs81 (May 1, 2015)

forget abt permit, and chill in Cameroon!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

My partner waited 10 weeks for his critical skills visa in Rome, but they shouldn't take much longer than that. As far as I know it's the consul that needs to give you the visa, not home affairs in SA. My guess is that the SA consul of your city in Cameroon doesn't know much about the critical skills visa or haven't had such applications before. The only thing I can tell you is to keep on calling them, even daily. Tell them you will lose the flight which you've booked. Tell them the employer is getting anxious and is thinking of giving your job away. Keep up the pressure and hopefully you will get your visa soon. Good luck!


----------



## sibs81 (May 1, 2015)

i waited for four weeks


----------

